
How a Small Tech Site Found a New Way for Publishers to Get Paid - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-01/how-a-small-tech-site-found-a-new-way-for-publishers-to-get-paid?curator=MediaREDEF
======
zupreme
This article reads like Wirecutter is the first content site to use affiliate
marketing as a primary revenue source.

It's almost as if the article was written in 2006 instead of 2016.

~~~
human
Exactly this.

